# Another Hellevator



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh boy. Tomorrow, after I go to the haunt and double check some measurements, I start building the hellevator.

I'm going to do a vid every few steps as I build it. I don't have any plans, not even a rough sketch, but I have a blurry image in my head, and some ideas.

So, if you watch, you might get to see it suck!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Good luck Hippo. Suck safely.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

*just starting...*

The very first pieces in place. I hope this all goes together, I took measurements at the site, but didn't bother drawing anything. lol.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

*corners*

I feel like maybe I dont need to go so step by step, but this is in how-to, so maybe it's ok.

The corners.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice start! I'm looking forward to following this build.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Floor frame so close to done it might as well be done.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

*hellevating*

Airbags in, frame on bag frame, and lifting.





One problem, if the platform is loaded all on one side, the airbags do not pick up evenly. The unloaded side picks up completely, then the loaded side catches up. Hmmm.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

lol talk to the hand! You will see what I mean if you watch the vid.

Anyways, first problem to figure out.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It's always something, isn't it?
If it was easy, everyone could do it!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

No doubt! 

I should get a few things in next week, and make a big jump in progress. Maybe I will finish the pressure washer to flamethrower hack over the weekend, I need a few things I can get local.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

Nice work, Hippofeet!

How big are those bags you are using? Where did you source them from? How much were they?


----------

